# my 67 lemans toatoled



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i had my 67 lemans for ten years. i rebuilt half the car myself. i put my heart and alot of work into this car. then about a week ago some a$$hole not payind attention reaching for his french fries slamed in the back of me and pushed me into a house. i wanted to kill this kid. but every cloud has a silver lineing. i bougt another 67 lemans and now i can do a toatol frame off resto the way i want the car to be. im going to use alot of parts from my own car like the entire interior, toatol upgrated susp, and rear end. i will give it a biult 400 with about 450 hp and tq. 6 speed richmond tranny, chevy 12bolt with 355's. i hope to be done by next summer. i will keep u guys posted on the progress. thanks for everyones help and advise


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looks to me like it could be fixed with a 3/4 front and a new quarter. dont scrap it when you get all the stuff off that you need. if mitch had that car it would save him a years work.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

the frame is twisted. think its just easyer to start with a fresh body. plus more fun to build


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

frames can be straightened. Looks like nothing a wad of money couldn't fix.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

bobby326 said:


> the frame is twisted. think its just easyer to start with a fresh body. plus more fun to build


I agree. Take the insurance money and start all over..... Still sucks tho...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, I would be pissed. Good luck on your new build.
I'm sure a bunch of people on here want your totalled car, including me.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Heck of a whollop for that much buckling in the quarters. How's your neck/shoulders ?? I'd be living at a chiropractors office after that... Sorry to see this !!

Shane, you made me laugh. I don't know how to straighten metal.....I just cut and weld....:lol:

If you already have the frame upgraded, don't rule out rolling it under a new body. Once you get the body off, load it up and take it to a good frame shop. They can check and straighten it. The frame I bought is tweaked from a front hit too and needs to be straightened. I've been quoted $120-150 as a roller. I just need to get a job again and find a trailer....

Hopefully the dumb sh!t had enough insurance to cover all the damage to your car, the house and your medical bills.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

four days ofter the accident i bought another lemans on ebay from indiana. that weekend me and three friends drove there picked it up and drove home. now the rebuildind begines. ill be asking u guys alot of question for the resto so just bear with me. ill keep u guys updated


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

bobby326 said:


> the frame is twisted. think its just easyer to start with a fresh body. plus more fun to build


i didnt mean you are doing the wrong thing. i just was saying that when you get all the good stuff off it dont scrap the rest. "one mans trash is another mans treasure". :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> i just was saying that when you get all the good stuff off it dont scrap the rest. "one mans trash is another mans treasure". :cheers


Don't I KNOW it...........


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

Hmm, That wouldn't happen to be a remote driverside rearview mirror?? I need one. Sorry for the loss of your car and the work ahead. The buzzards are circling.


----------



## GroundHog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about this, another good soldier down. 

I'm with you on restarting with a new car, though. My first car was a 63 Impala SS which was totalled, frame bent, pretty much same scenario. My dad and I went the restoration route and MY GOD was it a headache. We wound up selling it before it was ever finished. 

Totalled cars can be fixed and frames can be straightened, but it will save you tons of frustration starting with a fresh car. At least it would have in my situation.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bobby, sorry for your loss. But you have the right attitude, and you'll prevail. But think before you scrap possible usable parts, like everybody's saying. I wrecked my very first car, a Platinum silver/black '66 GTO. it was about as bad as yours, maybe a little worse. It was my fault, and that part was terrible. I ended up putting the interior and drivetrain in a roller '66 I found, and gave the wrecked hulk to a friend. I year later, that "total loss" '66 I gave away was sitting on a new frame, with new front sheetmetal, and a 455 with 2 fours and an m22 in it. My buddy drove it a couple of years and sold it for about 5 grand, still in primer(this was around '82 or so...big money for a GTO in those days.) I'll bet that car is still on the road. So, nothing is impossible. As I've heard stated: "If it can cast a shadow, it can be restored!" Good luck with your new project.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks everyone for the support. sorry if i miss informed u guys. im pretty much useing everything from my old car with the exception of the frame and body. ill prob end up useing my fenders also. so the only thing that would be left is the old frame and body. maybe ill hang the old body on my garage wall for a momento.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

nobody is misinformed. "DONT SELL THE OLD BODY AND FRAME FOR SCRAP IRON"


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

on second thought do anything you want with it. its your car. it was just a suggestion.


----------



## GTO JOHN (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the accident. Hopefully the new car will be better than the old one could have been. 

If the new car does not have a vinyl top I could use those mouldings.....

Post pics of new car also


----------

